# Gonal L anyone?



## Aimee28 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey all!

W have been TTC for 2 year. I've been taking Metformin for approx 18months, I've had x4 cycles of Clomid failed, Ovarian Drilling (this also seemed to make no difference!) so now we are trying the injections known as Gonadotrophins, aka Gonal L. I have PCOS and my husband has a low sperm count. :-(

Has anyone out there been through a similiar journey as me? I do not know anyone who has been through what I have or understand my situation so I'm here looking for a light at the end of the tunnel!!

Any advice anyone?!

Ive also heard that Accupuncture may help but its even more expense I cant afford!!! do we really know if it makes much difference?

Thanks for reading! and for any replies!!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi

If you are having injectable on their own there are other girls on the Ovulation Induction threads
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=34.0
This is the link to the complimentary board, which has lots of info about acupuncture
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0


----------



## Aimee28 (Jan 30, 2012)

thankyou for your reply x


----------

